# Golden Retriever Foundation Quilt Raffle!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, It's beautiful. I'll definitely check out the site further. They should raise a good amount with that quilt.!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll have to take a look! I wanted the one you raffled off a couple of years ago. I loved it!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Wow, that is beautiful. I will definitely be buying some tickets. Thanks for letting us know, I am always willing to donate to GR rescues. Let me know of any further donations/raffles.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GORGEOUS..... I've ordered my tickets !!!! And I was unaware of the OTHER GRF and have now bookmarked it . THanks so much.


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> GORGEOUS..... I've ordered my tickets !!!! And I was unaware of the OTHER GRF and have now bookmarked it . THanks so much.



Yes the "other" GRF, Golden Retriever Foundation, is the non profit side of the Golden Retriever Club of America. GRF does phenomenal work. Besides providing grants to rescues, they also are very active in funding research with lots of focus on cancer. 

Although I am "just a pet owner/rescue" person, I am very active in rescue on a national level with the GRCA and also support the GRF in all their efforts to help all golden retrievers. 

Ever any questions, about GRCA or GRF, will be happy to try and answer or find the answer for you.

Deb
and The Spud Kidz


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Watch out everyone Kimm is buying 100 tickets. LOL It is beautiful wish I could win it for Mrs Hooch. Here is some money for a great cause!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks Hooch I will post in a few months, but we are expecting a big rescue turn out at the GRCA National this year in Rhode Island and would love to see lots of forum members drop by and say hello, oh and see the quilt

We are a very social crowd and have a ball, and you don't need to be in the "know on show dogs" to enjoy the National. LOL, there are a couple of folks on the forum that can tell you how clueless I am ringside 

More info later but never too early to start thinking about attending

Deb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spudmom said:


> thanks Hooch I will post in a few months, but we are expecting a big rescue turn out at the GRCA National this year in Rhode Island and would love to see lots of forum members drop by and say hello, oh and see the quilt
> 
> We are a very social crowd and have a ball, and you don't need to be in the "know on show dogs" to enjoy the National. LOL, there are a couple of folks on the forum that can tell you how clueless I am ringside
> 
> ...


Keep me posted on this event Deb. I'm in CT and maybe I can get DH to drive me! I'd love to meet up with some of the members I've met on forums through the years. I wonder if I would met up with the breeder of Tucker's sire? I've never met her.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, the quilt is amazing. I will be purchasing tickets for sure!


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Keep me posted on this event Deb. I'm in CT and maybe I can get DH to drive me! I'd love to meet up with some of the members I've met on forums through the years. I wonder if I would met up with the breeder of Tucker's sire? I've never met her.


Absolutely! I can tell you that all the info will be listed at:
http://www.goldennational2008.org/

The rescue parade will be Wed 9/24. I will be there all week. The Goldstock Fund has a booth. Will talk more as it gets closer. 

Deb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The quilt is spectacular!

The square with the woman in the purple dress moving a dog is none other than my Zoom with her breeder, Sylvia Donahey of Birnam Wood.


----------

